# MVC Destinations Escapes/Last Minute ... New DC Offering [Merged]



## Fasttr (Sep 20, 2017)

*Break Away from the Everyday with Last-Minute Vacation Options*
Introducing Marriott Vacation Club , a new way for Points and Enrolled Owners to break away from the everyday and maximize their Vacation Club Points.

Marriott Vacation Club Destinations Escapes is perfect when you have the flexibility to book available last-minute stays using your Vacation Club Points. Now you have another reason to return to a favorite property or explore a new destination.


Choose from a limited number of 3-, 4- and 7-night stays starting at 180 Vacation Club Points each week.
Book available stays within 60 days prior to check-in at select Marriott Vacation Club®properties.
Use the same number of Vacation Club Points, regardless of destination. Available vacation packages are based on villa type and the number of nights per stay. 
This ownership enhancement is now available through the Marriott Vacation Club Destinations®Exchange Program.


----------



## bazzap (Sep 20, 2017)

An interesting new offering.
Limited scope currently for us as European residents, with just an option showing for Paris.
We will see how this develops though.


----------



## StevenTing (Sep 20, 2017)

Was this an email?  Wondering if Executive/Presidential/Chairman discounts will apply to this offering.


----------



## kds4 (Sep 20, 2017)

I just received this announcement in my email. When I log into my MVCI account, it is the main banner on the landing page. After checking through some of the FAQs, I came across the following:

*Can a Marriott Vacation Club Owner or Member combine their short-notice Owner Benefit Level (OBL) discount towards a Marriott Vacation Club Destinations Escapes reservation?*
No. Only one discount may be applied. Owners and Members in the Marriott Vacation Club Destinations Exchange Program can choose which discount best meets their travel needs.

So, for Chairman/Presidential/Executive level owners - you can choose between your OBL discount (good anywhere) or the reduced 'Destination Escape' prices for the selected resorts as shown - but not both.


----------



## StevenTing (Sep 20, 2017)

Here's the link to the PDF.
http://marriottvacationclub.com/com...s/MarriottVacationClubDestinationsEscapes.pdf

Some very nice bargains if you can make it.  Right now it only seems to be showing Oct and Nov offerings.  

There's a 1 week stay at Kauai Lagoons in a 3BR in October for only 1680 points.  That is a bargain.  That's the one that caught my eye.


----------



## SMB1 (Sep 20, 2017)

StevenTing said:


> Was this an email?  Wondering if Executive/Presidential/Chairman discounts will apply to this offering.



Not according to Q&A section.
https://owners.marriottvacationclub.com/timeshare/mvco/faqs#eoDE-02


----------



## kds4 (Sep 20, 2017)

One concern I have is that is appears that (at least at some resorts), the view type isn't indicated. I was looking at OceanWatch as an example. The value of the deal will be impacted by the view-type. This is important in comparing my last minute OBL discount (which will be for a known view-type) compared to this new offering which doesn't indicate which view type you will be getting.

I know I can always assume the worst view-type. However, doing that could well make the last-minute OBL discount the better deal.


----------



## StevenTing (Sep 20, 2017)

kds4 said:


> Once concern I have is that is appears that (at least at some resorts), the view type isn't indicated. I was looking at OceanWatch as an example.


  For the number of points they are asking, I wouldn't be concerned with view.  Just assume the worst view.  At least it means you're on vacation.


----------



## kds4 (Sep 20, 2017)

I just did an 'imperfect' comparison of last minute reservation options for OceanWatch contrasting 'Destination Escape' pricing with the 30% OBL discount. I could not match the exact check-in date of 11/4/17 for the 7 night 'Destination Escape'. However, I was able to get a 7 night arrival date on 11/13/17.

The Destination Escape price for 7 nights arriving on 11/4 is 1,260 points for an unspecified view-type.

The 30% OBL discounted price for this time frame for 7 nights arriving on 11/13 is 1,085 points for a garden view-type.

The 'Destination Escape' may be a savings opportunity in some places (perhaps Hawaii). However, I would double-check all options as in the case above (unless you had to have an 11/4 check-in) the Destination Escape may not be the best deal.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 20, 2017)

It appears that you need to call in for this.  I don't find a link to book online.


----------



## GregT (Sep 20, 2017)

I think this will absorb some of those last minute deposits into II (that would have been deposited 61 days before check-in).  I think some of us have expected something like this for awhile -- a FlexChange at a discounted points value.  I think this is a really nice feature and will hope to use this in the future.

Best,

Greg


----------



## jpa2825 (Sep 20, 2017)

I also got the email and investigated. Seems odd that the 1st listings were via PDF rather than online search. Not sure how often they plan to update the PDF both from both chronology and inventory availability standpoints. My guess is they put the PDF out there as an example to see if they can generate some phone calls to the program. Good way of expanding the absorption of unused rooms beyond the higher levels of membership. Just think they're gonna need to make it more user friendly to get much traction.


----------



## jpa2825 (Sep 20, 2017)

Once you're booked, would it make sense to check this program (MVCDE) as you get within 60 days to see if you can get a discount? The points from your original reservation would go into a holding account. If you were real daring OR could find a very helpful associate, you could cancel existing and then use some of those points you just put in a holding account to book the MVCDE, right?


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 20, 2017)

jpa2825 said:


> Once you're booked, would it make sense to check this program (MVCDE) as you get within 60 days to see if you can get a discount? The points from your original reservation would go into a holding account. If you were real daring OR could find a very helpful associate, you could cancel existing and then use some of those points you just put in a holding account to book the MVCDE, right?


The "Puck Trick" lives on!!!


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 20, 2017)

Excellent!  I like that the DC is still evolving, that they're exploring new and different uses for DC Points.  This one looks very interesting despite its limited scope, and at first glance it looks like something that will work for the way we're able to travel.


----------



## amycurl (Sep 20, 2017)

It's cancel/rebook/upgrade for MVW! 
*gets popcorn*


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 20, 2017)

SueDonJ said:


> Excellent!  I like that the DC is still evolving, that they're exploring new and different uses for DC Points.  This one looks very interesting despite its limited scope, and at first glance it looks like something that will work for the way we're able to travel.


I like this too. For those of us that don't get a points discount for last minute reservations by being a higher ownership status, this seems to be a plus. We may check it out for some reservation plans we have for next year.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 20, 2017)

Fasttr said:


> Choose from a limited number of 3-, 4- and 7-night stays starting at 180 Vacation Club Points *each week*.


They shouldn't have used the term "each week" at the end of this. I see no Escapes that are as low as 180 points for a whole week (7 night stay)


----------



## kds4 (Sep 21, 2017)

I agree. Perhaps they meant per night.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 21, 2017)

I believe it should have said starting at 180 VC points per stay.


----------



## BigMac (Sep 21, 2017)

So I thought I would do some comparisons between this offer and the regular points system but when I go on the MVC website, click on Explore Destinations, view resorts, instead of getting all resorts and their details I get an error message "We Apologize for the Inconvenience, but this page no longer exists. Click here to navigate to our homepage.". Is anyone else getting this?


----------



## mjm1 (Sep 21, 2017)

BigMac said:


> So I thought I would do some comparisons between this offer and the regular points system but when I go on the MVC website, click on Explore Destinations, view resorts, instead of getting all resorts and their details I get an error message "We Apologize for the Inconvenience, but this page no longer exists. Click here to navigate to our homepage.". Is anyone else getting this?



Yes, I had the same experience. 

One question I have is how this new program impacts the discount benefit that Executive, Presidential and Chairman level members have. Executive gets a 25% discount at 30 days, and Presidential and Chairman get 30% off at 60 days before check in. 

Of course, the higher level members have access to all resorts and all available inventory. This new program is available at select resort. It isn't clear to me if all inventory at those resorts is available or only a limited amount.

Thoughts?

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## catharsis (Sep 21, 2017)

StevenTing said:


> Here's the link to the PDF.
> http://marriottvacationclub.com/com...s/MarriottVacationClubDestinationsEscapes.pdf
> 
> Some very nice bargains if you can make it.  Right now it only seems to be showing Oct and Nov offerings.
> ...



FYI that's apparently an Ocean View, based upon my conversation with the callcentre!


----------



## StevenTing (Sep 21, 2017)

catharsis said:


> FYI that's apparently an Ocean View, based upon my conversation with the callcentre!



  I believe that is correct because all three bedroom units are located in building A.  And building a is either considered oceanview or oceanfront unit.


----------



## hangloose (Sep 21, 2017)

StevenTing said:


> There's a 1 week stay at Kauai Lagoons in a 3BR in October for only 1680 points.  That is a bargain.  That's the one that caught my eye.



Agree. That Kauai Lagoons 3BR for 1680 is a steal.  If only I could go in October :/  .  Wish it was November...as I could go then.

Many others at fairly low DC Pts for 3, 4, or even 7 nights.  Oct/Nov is likely low travel season for many resorts.  But, for those who are flexible...this is a good example of how DC Pts could go a long way.  Hope some Tuggers can take advantage.


----------



## kds4 (Sep 22, 2017)

One question I have is how this new program impacts the discount benefit that Executive, Presidential and Chairman level members have. Executive gets a 25% discount at 30 days, and Presidential and Chairman get 30% off at 60 days before check in.

It's an either/or situation. I posted the answer to this question from the Destination Escape FAQs earlier in Post #4 above. You can choose whichever is more advantageous to you.

Of course, the higher level members have access to all resorts and all available inventory. This new program is available at select resort. It isn't clear to me if all inventory at those resorts is available or only a limited amount.

The new program applies only to selected inventory at the resorts on the Destination Escapes list, much the same as the II flex-change grid. It is fluid.


----------



## BocaBoy (Sep 23, 2017)

Fasttr said:


> The "Puck Trick" lives on!!!


Does anyone know what happened to Puck?


----------



## SMB1 (Sep 23, 2017)

BocaBoy said:


> Does anyone know what happened to Puck?



I've been wondering the same thing.  For the past 18 months Ive been taking classes and had checked in here very seldom.  It's only been the past few weeks I've had time again to read the site regularly.  I've also noticed the list at the bottom of the page of who is currently logged in and reading the forum is no longer visible.


----------



## mjm1 (Sep 23, 2017)

kds4 said:


> One question I have is how this new program impacts the discount benefit that Executive, Presidential and Chairman level members have. Executive gets a 25% discount at 30 days, and Presidential and Chairman get 30% off at 60 days before check in.
> 
> It's an either/or situation. I posted the answer to this question from the Destination Escape FAQs earlier in Post #4 above. You can choose whichever is more advantageous to you.
> 
> ...



I understand your comments to my original question. However, if one is at the Presidential or Chairman level shouldn't they continue to get first crack at all of the available inventory before anyone who is at a lower level? Even just a few days before opening the select resorts up to everyone? 

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 23, 2017)

mjm1 said:


> I understand your comments to my original question. However, if one is at the Presidential or Chairman level shouldn't they continue to get first crack at all of the available inventory before anyone who is at a lower level? Even just a few days before opening the select resorts up to everyone?
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike


It seems that Marriott is ending up with excess inventory, thus the need for the new Escapes program. Chairman's and Presidential owners apparently aren't using it all, even given their current discounts. Since Escapes is limited and even limited at individual resorts, I don't think there is a need for them to make it open sooner for higher level owners. The ones that may be hurt more is Presidential since they can't use their discount until 30 days out.


----------



## kds4 (Sep 23, 2017)

mjm1 said:


> I understand your comments to my original question. However, if one is at the Presidential or Chairman level shouldn't they continue to get first crack at all of the available inventory before anyone who is at a lower level? Even just a few days before opening the select resorts up to everyone?
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike



That's a good question.


----------



## Xpat (Sep 24, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> It seems that Marriott is ending up with excess inventory, thus the need for the new Escapes program. Chairman's and Presidential owners apparently aren't using it all, even given their current discounts. Since Escapes is limited and even limited at individual resorts, I don't think there is a need for them to make it open sooner for higher level owners. The ones that may be hurt more is _*Presidential*_ since they can't use their discount until 30 days out.



I think you meant _*Executive*_ owners - their discount window is indeed 30 days


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 24, 2017)

Xpat said:


> I think you meant _*Executive*_ owners - their discount window is indeed 30 days


You are right, I am none of these and I didn't check out the benefits chart to confirm which level gets the discount at day 30.


----------



## tmoscola (Sep 24, 2017)

I like the option. We are within driving distance of several properties so maybe we can score some deals on last minute weekend getaways.


----------



## m61376 (Sep 25, 2017)

Is there a link on the website to updated offerings?


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Oct 2, 2017)

I just booked a 6 day/5 night 1br at Aruba Surf Club less than 60 days out (using executive status) for 825 points.


----------



## kds4 (Oct 2, 2017)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> I just booked a 6 day/5 night 1br at Aruba Surf Club less than 60 days out (using executive status) for 825 points.


How were airfares that close in?


----------



## Steve Fatula (Oct 2, 2017)

My problem is when I compare the escapes costs (based on MF per point) to II costs for the same resort, II getaway was cheaper. I only checked 2, I suspect they are not always in sync, perhaps something is available in escape that is not in II for example. Just something to consider.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Oct 2, 2017)

“How were airfares that close in?”

Not inexpensive (probably close to double what it would be with an advance reservation) but we used airline points to cover the trip.


----------



## PamMo (Oct 18, 2017)

_[Threads merged.]_

This came in an email today, and it looks like something we could use. It's only good for select resorts in the 60-day window, so it will be interesting to see what they will have available...

*Enjoy Last-Minute Vacations for Fewer Vacation Club Points*
_Introducing Marriott Vacation Club Destinations® Escapes, a new program under the Marriott Vacation Club Destinations Exchange Program, with a new way for Points and Enrolled Owners to maximize their Vacation Club Points.*

Marriott Vacation Club Destinations Escapes enhances your ownership by allowing you to book available stays within 60 days prior to check-in at select Marriott Vacation Club® properties for a reduced number of Vacation Club Points. Plus, it's perfect when you have the flexibility to take a last-minute vacation. Now you have another reason to return to a favorite property or explore a new destination.

All Marriott Vacation Club Destinations Escapes stays require the same number of Vacation Club Points — based on number of nights and villa size — for every available destination or day of arrival. Choose from a limited number of 3-, 4- and 7-night stays.
_

Here is the table:

_*Marriott Vacation Club Destinations Escapes Vacation Club Points Chart*
*Ownership* *Vacation Club Points Per Stay*
3 Night 4 Night 7 Night
Guest Room 180 240 420
1 Bedroom 360 480 840
2 Bedroom 540 720 1,260
3 Bedroom 720 960 1,680
Inventory will be limited and vary by resort, villa type and check-in date. Only select inventory will be available for reservation through Marriott Vacation Club Destinations Escapes - not all unreserved inventory will be part of the program.
_


----------



## urfriend (Oct 21, 2017)

mjm1 said:


> Yes, I had the same experience.
> 
> One question I have is how this new program impacts the discount benefit that Executive, Presidential and Chairman level members have. Executive gets a 25% discount at 30 days, and Presidential and Chairman get 30% off at 60 days before check in.
> 
> ...


Every single owner, regardless of there level has access to all resorts and all available inventory. It doesn't matter your ownership level you have, all owners have the same access to the inventory. These escapes were created for the excess of "DP Inventory" at resorts. You can't combine discounts, it is going to be cheaper with 60 days it is a set amount of points. You have to attend a 90-minutes presentation, if you don't go to the presentation you are charged a dollar amount. You have 24-hours to cancel without any penalty. If you cancel after 24 hours you lose your DP. The email that was sent out explains all of this.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Oct 21, 2017)

Having to sit through a 90 minute sales presentation definitely takes the bloom off the rose. . .


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 21, 2017)

Ralph Sir Edward said:


> Having to sit through a 90 minute sales presentation definitely takes the bloom off the rose. . .


I do not believe what urfriend said about needing to sit through the presentation is true.


----------



## bazzap (Oct 21, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> I do not believe what urfriend said about needing to sit through the presentation is true.


There was certainly no reference in the Chairman’s Club Insider Newsletter article to any requirement to sit through a presentation.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 21, 2017)

I think urfriend is saying that some of this inventory is being used as sales incentives, that DC Points requirements for what are essentially Escapes packages are waived if you sit through a sales presentation?  If not then I can't figure out what urfriend is saying.

Regardless, MVW didn't introduce this as a sales presentation incentive.  All DC Members are eligible to book available Escapes packages within a 60-day Reservation Window at the stated reduced DC Points cost, with no sales presentation necessary.


----------



## kds4 (Oct 21, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> I do not believe what urfriend said about needing to sit through the presentation is true.



I have reviewed all of the available FAQs for this new offering on the MVCI website and find no reference to there being a required appointment of any kind with any MVCI representative as a condition of using DC points this way. Perhaps someone who has actually made one of these reservations can confirm whether they received any additional terms/conditions/requirements at the time of booking. Otherwise, I would say the poster was mistaken.

From MVCI's FAQ section describing this new redemption option - _"It is a new value-added benefit of membership."_


----------



## Fasttr (Oct 21, 2017)

Also urfriend's comment about cancelling is untrue. 


urfriend said:


> You have 24-hours to cancel without any penalty. If you cancel after 24 hours you lose your DP.


From the FAQ's.....
*Can Marriott Vacation Club Destinations Escapes reservations be cancelled?*
Yes. However, Vacation Club Points will be placed in a "holding account." Vacation Club Points in a "holding account" can only be used to confirm reservations within 60 days of arrival date.


----------



## Steve A (Oct 22, 2017)

While I'm a member of the DC I don't own any points. Can I rent them and have the owner book the days for me?


----------



## Fasttr (Oct 22, 2017)

Steve A said:


> While I'm a member of the DC I don't own any points. Can I rent them and have the owner book the days for me?


You could rent them and either have them transferred to your DC account and you can make the ressie....or you could have the owner of the points you are renting make the ressie for you.  Either would work.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 22, 2017)

Steve A said:


> While I'm a member of the DC I don't own any points. Can I rent them and have the owner book the days for me?


Or you can convert your week to points and use them.


----------



## merriot (Nov 7, 2017)

_[Threads merged.]_

Does anyone know if the 3-day escape packages offered by MVC trade into Interval International's short stay exchange program?


----------



## kds4 (Nov 7, 2017)

merriot said:


> Does anyone know if the 3-day escape packages offered by MVC trade into Interval International's short stay exchange program?


Since II's Short Stay Exchange option is based on having deposited a week and being able to redeem that deposit into a maximum of two 6 night stays, I doubt it since your example would be trying to deposit less than a full week with II.


----------



## Jay Naegele (Nov 7, 2017)

Has nothing to do with II.  Just did it yesterday.  Had 2560 DC points expiring at end of year.  Read the instructions and call the Marriott telephone number.  Got Barony Beach oceanview (NOT Garden) for 7 days beginning 12/14/17 and used the rest of the points to buy five $100 dining certificates to the SERG restaurant group.  Since within 30 days (she said) only 565 points needed for the 2 bedrooms (the only setup for Barony Beach).The remaining 65 points will be lost since the DC program has no charitable giving plan for points donations.  Simple process.  I'll let everybody know if we hit any snags.


----------



## merriot (Nov 7, 2017)

Jay Naegele said:


> Has nothing to do with II.  Just did it yesterday.  Had 2560 DC points expiring at end of year.  Read the instructions and call the Marriott telephone number.  Got Barony Beach oceanview (NOT Garden) for 7 days beginning 12/14/17 and used the rest of the points to buy five $100 dining certificates to the SERG restaurant group.  Since within 30 days (she said) only 565 points needed for the 2 bedrooms (the only setup for Barony Beach).The remaining 65 points will be lost since the DC program has no charitable giving plan for points donations.  Simple process.  I'll let everybody know if we hit any snags.





Jay Naegele said:


> Has nothing to do with II.  Just did it yesterday.  Had 2560 DC points expiring at end of year.  Read the instructions and call the Marriott telephone number.  Got Barony Beach oceanview (NOT Garden) for 7 days beginning 12/14/17 and used the rest of the points to buy five $100 dining certificates to the SERG restaurant group.  Since within 30 days (she said) only 565 points needed for the 2 bedrooms (the only setup for Barony Beach).The remaining 65 points will be lost since the DC program has no charitable giving plan for points donations.  Simple process.  I'll let everybody know if we hit any snags.


That's some pretty fancy footwork!  Will you be occupying Barony Beach or depositing it for trade?  Thanks for the reply, by the way!


----------



## TXTortoise (Nov 7, 2017)

Deleted...


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 7, 2017)

merriot said:


> _[Threads merged.]_
> 
> Does anyone know if the 3-day escape packages offered by MVC trade into Interval International's short stay exchange program?





merriot said:


> That's some pretty fancy footwork!  Will you be occupying Barony Beach or depositing it for trade?  Thanks for the reply, by the way!



I would guess that Escapes can't be deposited in II for exchange regardless of the length of stay because that's not how DC Points work in II.  Owners of Enrolled Weeks who want to exchange through II do it the same as always, without converting the Week to DC Points.  Owners of purchased Trust Points can use them for non-Marriott exchanges in II according to the points-cost chart that's included on third page of the TUG Points FAQ.  In either case, no Marriott reservations booked using DC Points are deposited to II.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 7, 2017)

TXTortoise said:


> Rent 35 points for $15-20 and get another certificate?


What can you get with 100 DC points?


----------



## TXTortoise (Nov 7, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> What can you get with 100 DC points?



 Nothing apparently, I was thinking the gift certificates were 100 points, not 1000..., silly decimals.


----------

